# Horse Creek Hunt



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got off the phone with RC(he's having computer problems).  The date for the hunt this year is Oct. 24th.  He said for y'all to bring your stands instead of your walking shoes, because the pigs are not there like they have been in the past.  From what I saw over there Wednesday, the pigs are downright poor.  The river is flooded right now, but hopefully it will be back in the banks before the hunt rolls around, and we'll have all that purty swamp to hunt.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2009)

Can't wait.  

The kids are actually gonna "try this whole hunting thing out" with us that weekend.  EvilRubberDucky (Harley) wants to get really good with his Hatchet Dan bow and try his hand at taking a deer or hog.   

Abbey just wants to watch.


----------



## BGBH (Oct 2, 2009)

Boy, I wish I lived closer to yall,sounds like alot of fun.....me & Doug is gonna make it down there one day to meet all of ya...

Mark


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 2, 2009)

well just checked my work schedule and guess what........yep im on shift that weekend............final 4 days befor my 8 days off................  ...............someday !!!!!


----------



## SOS (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope to sneak down there.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 2, 2009)

Going to Sapelo that weekend.  Hope ya'll stack em up!


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Pigs?? Pigs!!?? I can go anytime in small game season and shoot pigs on horse creek. I'm going to find out what ever it is thats been tearing the bark off them trees down there with it's horns!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to come and choctawlb is off I want to hog hunt and do not care about a derr


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 3, 2009)

Me and my better half will be there, going monday for some scouting.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be on Cumberland 25-28 Oct.  I hate to miss this one.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 5, 2009)

*Updates*

Any more updates on the river since you went over on Wednesday Chris?? If the guys on the Glass Property are putting out the peanut butter again they are pulling the hogs off the WMA. They do that alot. That always made them come across our club. I will contact some of the guys on the old club and see what they are seeing as far as the hogs go.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 5, 2009)

Didnt make it due to rain today. Dangit


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 5, 2009)

*Deer*

For everyone that is going after the deer on this hunt bring your rattling horns. This is the week that I always had the best response. Last year I rattled in 16 diffrent bucks on adjoining property. 6 bucks one morning. They ranged from spikes to a decent 8 point. Trophy rules saved a few of those deer from taken a ride in the truck. They better watch out this year since I do not belong to that club anymore.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2009)

I've made plans for this hunt as well. Should be there early on Friday to set up camp. Didn't know deer hunting was also an option....will bring both bows and arras.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 5, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I've made plans for this hunt as well. Should be there early on Friday to set up camp. Didn't know deer hunting was also an option....will bring both bows and arras.



GREAT!!! I will tell melissa she will be excited. We will be there early friday also.


----------



## fountain (Oct 5, 2009)

the oconee is still really high here.  not sure bout on h.c., but i am sure it is still high too


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 5, 2009)

fountain said:


> the oconee is still really high here.  not sure bout on h.c., but i am sure it is still high too



So find a pump and get to work.  You only got three weeks.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 8, 2009)

River is falling.  Down over 2 feet since Monday and dropping hard.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2009)

Chris, are the gates open or do we need a bike. I won't go down till the 28th. Have a furlough day on the 30th so that's my plan. Mike


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hopefully I can make it, my empolyer is really trying to milk me and get all of the free labor out of me that they can since I am on salary.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2009)

Gates are open Mike. The river is dropping but still way out of the banks.Pig sign is scarce. I walked a lot and only found a few fresh rootings since the rain. Lots of deer sign .I would suggest waders and TWO thermacels.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Oct 9, 2009)

Hate it that I will not make this one.  Plan to be at Blackbeard that weekend.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 9, 2009)

I would like to join ya'll this year and try out my Trad gear, just a newbie but you got to start somewhere.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2009)

I plan to get in there on Friday, 10/23 and stay until the following Monday, maybe a little longer.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be there friday morning, about 9 ish


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2009)

Anybody want to start bidding on this spot...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2009)

Whats the starting bid??? LOL

I got a spot where one is over there too but it is prolly flooded out right now b/c of the high river. 

Robert Someone said the pines between White Oak road and the dirt road had been thinned or possibly clear cut. Is that true?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they have cut most of the place from what i hear, heck they been cutting on it since last fall


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 9, 2009)

Chris,

You comin hooked??


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 9, 2009)

What is the reserve $ on this auction ?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2009)

BamBam , they been cutting as Dennis said since last year. They thinned the pines from the left side of scuffle bluff almost to the cable crossing.Most of the high ground has been thinned.Both sides of Staves Landing road has been thinned.Its ugly but the reality of it is ...it will help the deer with the new browse. Gonna be fun regardless.I`m hoping for deer myself.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 9, 2009)

I should pull in mid morning the 23rd, and stay until  Monday midday.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 9, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> Chris,
> 
> You comin hooked??



I'll be there Lance.  Look forward to meetin' you.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 9, 2009)

good deal. about time you and me shook hands.


----------



## SOS (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm afraid I'll run out of time to join this edition....bummer.  Some vacation with my bride, followed by doing some driving for my 88 year old dad.....followed by packing for Ossabaw primitive weapon hunt - plus working for a living.  Geesh.  Why didn't that lotto ticket hit last week???  I do want to get there later if there is a round 2 planned.  I've got a ton of brat's that need eating!

I want to see some great photos and stories.  Steve


----------



## D.J. Smith (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Chris, I plan on making this hunt, Maybe I can follow you & RC down there that weekend??? Or you can ride with me.


D.J. Smith
Lyons Ga.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 9, 2009)

timetohunt said:


> I would like to join ya'll this year and try out my Trad gear, just a newbie but you got to start somewhere.



Then come on. Aint but one way ta get in to it and thats to roll up ya sleeves and get in to it.  OH!! But this is hgorse creek and it aint real cold yet. Don't roll up ya sleeves.  skeeters will tote ya off.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey that's what Thermocell is for..


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2009)

robert carter said:


> Its ugly but the reality of it is ...it will help the deer with the new browse. Gonna be fun regardless.I`m hoping for deer myself.RC



Your right robert a cutover aint nothing to look at but the new growth helps out the deer tremendously. I hope I can get close enough to stick one this year. 

Also hope the weather is cold to keep them skeeters at bay.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Helped blood trail on ein to the nastiest ugliest thickest most putried lookin thing called woods yesterday ya ever saw. And it was absolutely tore slap up with horn bushes and scrapes. I'm ugly, my bows are ugly, RC is ugly, Hooked is ugly. reality is "ugly attracts deer!" I think thats why my wife can;t get one right now. She's too preddy.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 10, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> I'm ugly, my bows are ugly, RC is ugly, Hooked is ugly. reality is "ugly attracts deer!"



That can't be true or I couldn't keep the deer from using me as a lick.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 12, 2009)

Ugly makes good como.  I ought to know.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 12, 2009)

I went over there today and walked about 4 miles. I found some persimmon and crabapple, just hope they will hang on till the 23rd. Seen some hog tracks but no rooting. I stayed up on the hill, the river is down now and i will probably go back next week to look in the swamps. I have found no white oaks dropping, just water oak.


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 13, 2009)

On this hunt do you all camp at the camp site near the check station?  I have never been down there and will have to go down and scout it out soon.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 13, 2009)

Only one camp ground at HorseCreek and its at the check station. Look forward to seeing you folks.RC


----------



## schleylures (Oct 13, 2009)

I am planning on being there, depending on my maw- in law and her broke hip she is in the hospital right now, and should be in rehab then and get home the following wednesday, Will see.
 Looking forward to it and meeting some legends, that I have not met.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 14, 2009)

I just talked to Cooper on the phone and he sez it rained nearly 5" of rain in Atlanta the last few days so the river will be back upsome. Probably be flooded on the weekend we are there.Tree stands on the hill will be the best. Maybe we`ll have dry weather for the hunt.Acorns are starting to fall purty good.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 14, 2009)

I am hoping for dry, cool weather. Think they will be in pre rut then?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pre Rut*

Up until this year I have hunted adjoining land on Jacksonville side of Horse Creek. The last of Oct and the first 2 weeks in November have always been the best for me seeing Bucks. Bring your rattle bag or Horns. The bucks have really been coming to rattling the last 2 years for me.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 14, 2009)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 16, 2009)

If everything goes as planned and the good Lord is willing,
this time next week my camp will be set and I will be in the woods, at Horsecreek. 

Any idea what shape the dirt roads on the WMA will be in, considering all this rain?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2009)

Roads are bad.Rivers flooded...and deer need killing.RC


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> If everytihng goes as planned and the good Lord is willing,
> this time next week my camp will be set and I will be in the woods, at Horsecreek.



x2.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 16, 2009)

x3.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 16, 2009)

robert carter said:


> and deer need killing.RC



And I hope I get A crack at one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 16, 2009)

robert carter said:


> Roads are bad.Rivers flooded...and deer need killing.RC



Sounds like I will be doing alot of walking.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2009)

The roads are wet from local rain and will dry out with a day or two of sunshine.Hopefully the River will not get over the dirt road that runs parallel with the river.....deer and hogs ain`t got gills,they`ll be up there on the hill with us.RC


----------



## BDAdams (Oct 17, 2009)

Any body interested in carpooling from the East Atlanta area?


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 17, 2009)

robert carter said:


> Hopefully the River will not get over the dirt road that runs parallel with the river.....deer and hogs ain`t got gills,they`ll be up there on the hill with us.RC



Hope so too, thats one of the areas I had planned on checking out.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, we know Fishbait will be there but now too sure if myself and the lil' turtle and evilrubberducky are gonna make it. 

Had to take one to the doc this weekend with a fever and sore throat AGAIN, sounds like he's got bronchitis, so if it's gonna be real cold like last year, I imagine I'll keep them home.  Not missing school from being sick is more important than hunting. (For him anyway  )

If I don't make it, good luck to everyone and wishes of much success. 

And Tomi, Fishbait won't have Muddy to keep him warm in the blind so you think you could help him out?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 19, 2009)

TBug!!!!!!! I'm not so sure about that! I heard he was married!!! Why ain't Muddy gonna keep him happy  errrr....company!!!!? 
Hate you might not make it, ain't seen ya since BigJim's, maybe the young'uns will get better quick. Don't think it's suppose to be cold, maybe wet tho.
I'm not sure I'm gonna be using a blind...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> TBug!!!!!!! I'm not so sure about that! I heard he was married!!! Why ain't Muddy gonna keep him happy  errrr....company!!!!?
> Hate you might not make it, ain't seen ya since BigJim's, maybe the young'uns will get better quick. Don't think it's suppose to be cold, maybe wet tho.
> I'm not sure I'm gonna be using a blind...




Fishbait is married (to me) and he's going, but his girlfriend Muddy isn't.  (They can't get their timing right  )

Evilrubberducky is back on antibiotics and Tussionex with a NASTY cough.  The cold doesn't worry me as much as the damp part of it. I gotta get this kid well so he can do some hunting with me. We'll just have to see what the weather and his cough do in the next few days.  

Abbey on the other hand, is extremely upset, once again, over missing Miss Watermelon Toes.  She's contemplating going with Fishbait. Not sure yet. 

Hate that I might miss you as well. I was actually working with the recurves tonight and was pleased enough to hunt with one this weekend. 

We'll just see how it all plays out.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you sure he's married to you and not Muddy!!!!
Send Abbey with her Daddy!!! There will be ladies there, if she has any problems. I'd love to see her!!!!Hopefully you and Harley can come too!!!! I'm glad you've been working with your recurve!!!! it's SO much fun!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2009)

3 more days. Can't wait to see everyone I hope the weather isnt too bad. I know its calling for rain. Anyone have an estimate of how many archers will be there?


----------



## dpoole (Oct 20, 2009)

In case of rain is there a shelter of any type there to get under during the daytime ?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 20, 2009)

*River Status*

Anybody have report on the river this week? Might try and bring the boat to hunt out of some if its not to high.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2009)

dpoole said:


> In case of rain is there a shelter of any type there to get under during the daytime ?



Not really donnie. I think I have a pop up shelter I can bring. Its the kind that has the mosquito netting around it.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2009)

The river will be flooded. Roads are decent now after a bit of sunshine. I`m headed over there in a few minutes ,hope to see you folks there. Chris done killed a pig.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2009)

Look's like im going to get to go after all. Im going to get down there thur night.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 21, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Look's like im going to get to go after all. Im going to get down there thur night.



I will see you on Friday morning, if you should come back to camp.

Looking forward to this one folks. I need it bad!


----------



## fountain (Oct 21, 2009)

maybe there will be something left!  the rivers still look as if they are rising.  our place is flooded pretty well.  we may ride over there friday about lunch to see what all is going on.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 21, 2009)

Save me a spot, I'm a coming in late Friday night.  I'll try to be quiet though.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 22, 2009)

Bill, has Karin decided wether she's coming also? I talked to her last week and she wasn't sure. If she doesn't, tell her she'll be missed for sure and her and I need a girl's day together real soon!!!! I'll come down for one of my visits!!!!
It'll be really good to connect with some of you guys that I haven't seen since Aug NGT shoot or BigJim's!!!!! Can't wait and the rain won't stop me.


----------



## BDAdams (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm still looking to car pool if anybody's willing.  I'm just a little off the 85 in Lilburn north east of Atlanta.  If'n yur interested give me a call at 805-712-4382.


----------

